# Gunky eyes



## whiteclover (9 June 2011)

My horse has had gunky eyes now for 3 weeks going on 4 weeks. Ive been putting fucithalmic ointment on his eyes twice a day for 3 weeks and although the discharge isnt bad there is still a discharge. Im just wondering how long you need to keep putting this in his eyes. He has also got a pollen allergy.


----------



## MiCsarah (9 June 2011)

Its quite normal for alot of horses to have gunky eyes at this time of year. We have one at work that comes in every day with gunky eyes. Some days its the flies, or the wind and other days its where his fly mask has caught his eye lashes. We just clean them every day with used tea bags to keep them clean


----------



## POLLDARK (10 June 2011)

Really recommend you use a fine mesh fly mask as it will stop pollen a little & certainly stop flies which are usually the culprits of gunky eyes. Hope it's better soon.


----------



## Izzwizz (10 June 2011)

I have dribbled lukewarm salt water over my horses eyes before now and its cleared the gunkiness up overnight.


----------



## whiteclover (11 June 2011)

He has a fine mesh flymask but he keeps getting it off. Its a Roma one.


----------



## CBFan (11 June 2011)

Bathe in tea and apply a little vaseline to the coners of his eye lids.

Don't use salty water on eyes, it really dries them out and must make them realy sore.

Some eye infections can be really subborn to clear up so I usually go for the two pronged attack approach and bathe in tea as well as usig ointement from vet.


----------



## Izzwizz (11 June 2011)

CBFan said:



			Bathe in tea and apply a little vaseline to the coners of his eye lids.

Don't use salty water on eyes, it really dries them out and must make them realy sore.

Some eye infections can be really subborn to clear up so I usually go for the two pronged attack approach and bathe in tea as well as usig ointement from vet.
		
Click to expand...

Never had a problem with salt water.  Just to add, not really salty water, just a small pinch.  It worked for my horses.


----------



## doodleberry (11 June 2011)

cavaletti said:



			My horse has had gunky eyes now for 3 weeks going on 4 weeks. Ive been putting fucithalmic ointment on his eyes twice a day for 3 weeks and although the discharge isnt bad there is still a discharge. Im just wondering how long you need to keep putting this in his eyes. He has also got a pollen allergy.
		
Click to expand...

it that stuf was going to work it would of worked straight away!! its worth getting them checked you can never be too careful with eyes!! i have a mare aho has to wear a flymask all summer as soon as you take it off she gets an eye infection the eye ointment works withing hours you musnt use it if they have an ulcer so please get it checked out by a vet!!x


----------



## doodleberry (11 June 2011)

POLLDARK said:



			Really recommend you use a fine mesh fly mask as it will stop pollen a little & certainly stop flies which are usually the culprits of gunky eyes. Hope it's better soon.
		
Click to expand...

the equilibrium ones are the best fit as they sit away from the yes and are more comfortable therefore they tend to stay on better


----------



## POLLDARK (13 June 2011)

be very careful using a saline solution (salty water) on eyes as the salt to water ratio has to be very specific or can do damage. You could try optrex eye wash but if you have an infection going then it needs medication I'm afraid. Conjunctivitas can be caused by the flies around eyes as we all know they move from muck to horse to carrion etc & that's what will end up on the eye. Hope it's better soon. Really try & get a mask that stays on, perhaps fasten it to a headcollar at the top between the ears.


----------

